
CIA unit exposed by Wikileaks was tasked withresponse to Russian election meddling - _pius
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/03/wikileaks-dumps-docs-on-cias-hacking-tools/
======
notwhoyouthink
Real headline is "WikiLeaks Dumps Docs on CIA’s Hacking Tools"

Russia is only mentioned once in the article.

